# Greater than



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Spent several hours researching this and have a theory but would like to see your experience.

Been working on grandkids xmas pressys and also learning sketchup. Going well on both but hit a angled wall (I plan on posting evidence after xmas but know that the grandson in particular sometimes lurks here). 

As shown in the attachment, have a confusing plan that has multiple angles and got confused with the angles. Cut the top 'indicated' board at 35deg when I should've cut it at 55deg. 

After realising my mistake, I researched heaps and came to the conclusion, I'm stuffed. 

That is ok, wifey came to the rescue. Grandkid involved has a birthday in January so I can work this out before then now. 

Researched how to cut >45degs but could only find for shortish boards (tenon jigs). Need to do this on multiple 300mm wide plywood that are 487mm to 1649mm long. All the lengths and angle direction are correct and saveable, just some of the angles are to short. 

How do I cut 45deg plus cuts on a circular or table saw at angles greater than 45deg?

I am planning of modifying my circular saw tracking system  which I use it almost daily. Since now I have a couple of weeks to work this out, do not want a one fix, but a jig for a jig that I can use again. 

Thoughts?

Oh, and wishing you all a xmas that is safe and fun.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

japa62 said:


> Spent several hours researching this and have a theory but would like to see your experience.
> 
> Been working on grandkids xmas pressys and also learning sketchup. Going well on both but hit a angled wall (I plan on posting evidence after xmas but know that the grandson in particular sometimes lurks here).
> 
> ...


As a jig?

On a table saw:
Look up "Table Saw Raised Panel Jig"... It's a classic TS raised panel jig, where it wraps over the fence and slides down it's length, with the table of the jig at 90 degrees from the table... First trim at 90 degrees, a hair over where the edge should be... With your work clamped vertically to this jig:
90 degrees - 35 degrees = 55 degrees. 
Set the tilt at 35 degrees. "bobj3" has an Adjustable Angle Raised Panel TS jig in his uploads, where if you have a TS that doesn't tilt, you can tilt that jig to get your angle... That jig is built like a combo of the raised panel ts jig above and the adjustable angle router table sled below.

On a miter saw:
Cut a piece of sacrificial stock at 90 degrees. Put this guide with the end against your Miter Table's fence where it will allow the back of the cut to bisect your cut there. A longer edge can be perpendicular from the fence. Use this piece as a fence to put your work against, with the end against your MT fence. First trim your work edge at 90 degrees a hair over where your edge should be... You might have to make a few cuts to get there, but... subtract your angle setting from 90 degrees and there is your resulting angle.

Circular saw:
Jig- 2x4 with a 1 foot plus wide x anything piece of plywood screwed along the 2" edge... longer than the work you are working with. Square up the edge. First trim a cut on your work at 90 degrees. Clamp the jig to your saw horse or table via the plywood with the 2x4 hanging over the edge, with enough room to get a clamp between the 2 x 4 and the table edge. Clamp the work to the 4" surface of the 2 x 4, with the cut edge even with the top edge of the jig. Set your the fence of your circular saw to 35 degrees. Clamp a straight edge to use as a fence guide (your track or rail) , so your cut will just trim the inside edge of your work... Angle from that back edge will be 55 degrees.

Router table:
Jig- An Adjustable Angle Router Sled. This sled is just 2 pieces of stock joined together along one edge with hinges (like a book). The pieces are held at an angle from each other by rectangular pieces screwed to the adjoining ends, one screw at one end as a pivot into the bottom table of the jig, while the other screw though this piece into the edge of the top table of the jig. Holds the jig open like a book. You can make it adjustable, by drilling the holes for predetermined angles. More adjustable by routing a slot and using hanger bolts. Make the bottom table of the jig wider than your router table. That way you can use a piece clamped to the bottom, hanging over the edge, to use the edge and the guide as a fence. That guide has to be set perpendicular to the opposite jig edge. Set the jig to the angle you want. Clamp your work to the jig... There you go.

That is one way each, with those 4 tools. Most these jigs, I'm supposing you can find plans for in the jigs section here or on the internet. If not, just ask. Do you need more ideas?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't you use the reciprocal of the angle? Although I guess that was what Mike was describing...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Can't you use the reciprocal of the angle? Although I guess that was what Mike was describing...


I think what you are thinking is that if you cut a board at 35 degrees, if straight is 180 degrees, then the reciprocal angle is 180 - 35 = 145 degrees. 

The way I explained earlier it in my post, the background logic to it is by adding in something to get the work tilted at 90 degrees and then cutting with a tool angle of 35 degrees--> 
180 (straight line) - 90 (added in) - 35 (tool angle) = 55 degrees (resulting cut angle).

Because tilt and cut angles are `0 to 45 degrees, that is all we have to play with most the time. This is just how I've done it to overcome that...

Got a protractor handy? Might be easier to visualize while looking at one. I always try to think in 3D. For example, 6 directions a horse can move- forward, back, left, right up an down. Sometimes if you flip something on edge, you have a whole new perspective.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

I tried cutting from the other side but it didn't work (stupid stroke affected brain was having a spas attack). The more I think about it, that is the answer. Now that the rush is over, I will experiment while I have time to relax and analyse with a screwed on head. 

Ta James


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

japa62 said:


> I tried cutting from the other side but it didn't work (stupid stroke affected brain was having a spas attack). The more I think about it, that is the answer. Now that the rush is over, I will experiment while I have time to relax and analyse with a screwed on head.
> 
> Ta James


I hear you. Take a step back. Look at it later with a different perspective.

Have personally had 6 separate strokes. Have recovered most back from them. None where from hemorrhages or clots. I have a hereditary thick blood condition. I count myself very lucky... or rather, someone has been looking after me.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Didn't even think of a sled for the table router. My plans for this year is to build a new router table (the GMC has been good but time to step up).

Search engines are great for research but only if you put in the right criteria. Your excellent descriptions are full of great research material. 

Thanx's Mike.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

A visual- Some links to with photos to go along with my fist post.

Raised-Panel Tablesaw Jig - The Woodworker's Shop - American Woodworker
Router Forums - View Single Post - help with raised panel bits
Router Forums - View Single Post - Adjustable Jig for Crosscut Sled

And this is where I originally got the idea for and adapted it to make the adjustable angle router sled I built:
Adjustable Angle Jig


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

*Jig done*

Thanx's guys, 

Jig done and it works a treat. 

A lot of lessons learn't with this one and a lot more to learn in sketchup.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Lessons learn't apart from learning Sketchup

:sarcastic:


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Well it is coming together. I am very happy with the result so far. Interesting effect when I layed it over for more glue. Has some ideas to work on there.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

James, this looks groovy indeed.

What are thinking of putting in the slanted sections? Shelves or hooks?


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Both actually. Some other little storage tools as well.


----------

